# Dog left out in rain, what to do?



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Family across street has a 3 year old gsd that they leave out during the day. They bring her in late at night to kennel in the garage. They took off early today and still aren't back. The problem - its been raining all day(still is) and its 49 degree's. She has no shelter, no kennel/doghouse and there is no overhang for her to lay under. She's got to be so cold and wet. I was thinking if it would be wrong for me to try and get her. She is friendly when I met her off leash in front yard but I have never reached over fence. She barks aggressively at my dog when I take him over to their fence. I would love to try and bring her over into our garage at least til they get home. I just hate seeing her like this, she is laying next to fence all huddled up. They dont have a lock on their fence. My mom suggested calling the mp's but I dont wanna do that for someone has already made a complaint against them for letting her run loose, thats what forced them to put up the fence. I worry they might call animal control and take her to the post shelter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have the neighbors phone #? If you can't get in touch with them then use your best judgement. I would bring her inside if I was in this situation.
Owners of dogs that have no shelter are breaking laws...maybe she'd be better off at the shelter?


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

I would call the neighbor as already suggested. I would NOT go over to the house to do anything unless I had permission from the owner.. I'm afraid you might be opening up a can of worms despite having good intentions.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont know their phn#. But its pouring out and its not going to be letting up til tomorrow. I'm already not liked by other people around here because my family likes to adhere to rules.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

People like this should not have dogs in my opinion. Thats such a tough situation to be in. I know I would want to help the dog but you would be crossing a line go over there. So I would talk to them as soon as you see them and share your concerns. If they dont take heed from this next time I would report them. Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

do you have a tarp you could put over the fence so the dog could have some cover at least. This way your putting yourself in any harms way with the dog and maybe the owners will catch the hint.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate to say it, but I agree that the dog would be better off in a shelter as opposed to outside in those temps and rain. I would call and speak with the MP's and get the dog some help.
Any dog deserves better than that........and that kind of exposure, even to 49 degree weather, and wet conditions can cause hypothermia.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was going to suggest that! Make a lean-to for her to get under in one of the fence corners? But then the ground is soaking wet, poor thing.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be worried about going and getting her - I would hate for her to bite you and then you get injured. 

Do you have anything like a big piece of plywood that you could put over the fence and make a little makeshift "lean to" to give her at least a little shelter? 

She must be SO cold though. 

I don't know what it takes for a dog to get hypothermia but I know being wet and cold isn't helping her out at all. I would keep an eye on the weather and temperature and if it just keeps raining and is getting colder I would call someone. 

Personally, if it were me I would call someone now but I know you don't want to ruffle feathers.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

missmychance said:


> I dont know their phn#. But its pouring out and its not going to be letting up til tomorrow. I'm already not liked by other people around here because my family likes to adhere to rules.


Do you think another neighbor would have their phone number?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe the MP's would have their # or give you the ok to help without involving AC?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

in this situation I would NOT go over and get her, if I was her owner and someone went in to my yard to get my dog I'd be pretty upset. I would call the neighbors, but since you don't have their phone number there really isn't anything you can do. I would be very careful about putting something over the fence to give her shelter the owners might not like that either. I'd probably express my concerns to them when I see them next. or *cringe* call AC they could give the owners a citation for leaving an animal outside in extreme conditions with no shelter.

this is all just my opinion  and I agree with her being in a shelter or a rescue it's better than sitting in freezing rain where it could kill her should she get severe hypothermia.  I dislike the human race sometimes


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

They dont really talk to anyone so I dont think anyone would have their #, Unfortunately, I have nothing to take over there, tarp or any kind of shelter. They dont even have the back patio light on and they back up to woods so its really dark. I hate seeing her like this. She never gets played with or walked. She is just a lawn ornament. She has never played with another dog so she is dog aggressive. They shouldn't even own a dog let alone a gs. The radar shows its gonna rain steady all night with temps in the low 40's, upper 30's. I think I'll wait a little while longer then call mp's and see what they say.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I can't stand people who get dogs as lawn ornaments or just to say they have a dog  that's very sad :teary:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Do not take their dog out of their yard. You could be prosecuted for trespassing, theft of property, the dog may bite you or escape during the attempted theft, etc. I'm not sure what the constraints are for the MPs, but here police will tell you to call AC for matters like this. It's not a police matter, it's AC's job to deal with the problem. I would not leave her to sit out all night, nor would I wait any longer to call, because AC doesn't respond like the police. It could be hours before they get there, and they may not even work overnight unless it's an emergency call out, and this situation (here) wouldn't warrant that.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

missmychance said:


> They dont really talk to anyone so I dont think anyone would have their #, Unfortunately, I have nothing to take over there, tarp or any kind of shelter. They dont even have the back patio light on and they back up to woods so its really dark. I hate seeing her like this. *She never gets played with or walked. She is just a lawn ornament.* *She has never played with another dog so she is dog aggressive. They shouldn't even own a dog let alone a gs.* The radar shows its gonna rain steady all night with temps in the low 40's, upper 30's. I think I'll wait a little while longer then call mp's and see what they say.


which is really none of your business, honestly. I'm not taking a jab at you, so don't take it that way, but you're about to call the MP's and cause problems for people without knowing all the facts. Maybe they stepped out for a sec and had car trouble or some other type of emergency that has prevented them from getting back home before the rain came (and they certainly can't control the weather). I'm not saying this is the case, but you don't know that it's not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Still, leaving a dog outside all day as is the obvious case without shelter is breaking the law? Or in NC is there no laws addressing this?


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Go to Walmart and buy one of the cheap dog houses and slip it over the fence with some wood chips in it... or leave the people alone. If you're not going to do anything about it, why get bent out of shape? 

All the talking and thinking in the world isn't worth a crap without action.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

on hold with mp's now and they are telling me that nothing can be done.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What the heck is wrong with people??? Poor dog, breaks my heart.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

rapnek74 said:


> Go to Walmart and buy one of the cheap dog houses and slip it over the fence with some wood chips in it... or leave the people alone. If you're not going to do anything about it, why get bent out of shape?
> 
> All the talking and thinking in the world isn't worth a crap without action.


I do want to do something about it, i just dont want to have charges brought against me and get kicked out of housing. The mp's told me they cant do anything to enforce community rules, so much for having rules regarding pets.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

rapnek74 said:


> Go to Walmart and buy one of the cheap dog houses and slip it over the fence with some wood chips in it... or leave the people alone. If you're not going to do anything about it, why get bent out of shape?
> 
> All the talking and thinking in the world isn't worth a crap without action.


I would do the buy a dog house idea. Honestly though, I know people that keep their dogs outside and have a dog house ,but the dogs just sit out in the rain.
Also, are you sure they don't have a dog door? I don't have a dog house in back because my dog run in and out all the time.
People suck, bad owners suck worse !


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

missmychance said:


> on hold with mp's now and they are telling me that nothing can be done.


I wonder, will you post a note on their front door proclaiming to be the one that called the MP's on them or hide behind anonymity?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

missmychance said:


> *on hold with mp's* now and they are telling me that nothing can be done.


Did you not read my post?


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Do not take their dog out of their yard. You could be prosecuted for trespassing, theft of property, the dog may bite you or escape during the attempted theft, etc. I'm not sure what the constraints are for the MPs, but here police will tell you to call AC for matters like this. It's not a police matter, it's AC's job to deal with the problem. I would not leave her to sit out all night, nor would I wait any longer to call, because AC doesn't respond like the police. It could be hours before they get there, and they may not even work overnight unless it's an emergency call out, and this situation (here) wouldn't warrant that.


Shoot in CA thats Burglary since you entered with the INTENT of taking the dog. So yah go buy a dog house


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe if you put a dog house out there they will get the point. If not at least if the dog uses it tonight, you can sleep and the dog can also.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Did you not read my post?


They said post animal control cant do anything either because the dog is in a fenced in yard. I guess I'll just wait til tomorrow and make a complaint to the community center. I really dont care if they know its me making the complaint. If me caring about the welfare of pets gets me unliked, so be it. And no to the other poster, they dont have a dog door, she is huddled next to back door.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> I wonder, will you post a note on their front door proclaiming to be the one that called the MP's on them or hide behind anonymity?


Like you said, this isn't a jab at you either, but judging by the tone of your last 2 posts, it seems to me that you may have had AC called on you before.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

missmychance said:


> They said post animal control cant do anything either because the dog is in a fenced in yard. I guess I'll just wait til tomorrow and make a complaint to the community center. I really dont care if they know its me making the complaint. If me caring about the welfare of pets gets me unliked, so be it. And no to the other poster, they dont have a dog door, she is huddled next to back door.


Well it sounds like you've done all you can do. Yes you could put a doghouse in the yard but most people aren't going to do that so I can't fault you for choosing not to go to the store this late at night and drag a doghouse to their yard. The dog likely won't use it anyway, though to be fair some dogs do use doghouses so maybe it would.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I applaud you for caring!! Too many people ignore situations and consider it "not my business". THANK YOU!

If it were me...and the dog lives outside (except for at night) and has no shelter from the elements...whether it be rain, hot sun, etc....I would pursue it with animal control. Law states that animals must have some type of shelter. 

They will just pay them a visit and tell them they must provide shelter


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RazinKain said:


> which is really none of your business, honestly. I'm not taking a jab at you, so don't take it that way, but you're about to call the MP's and cause problems for people without knowing all the facts..


In a lot of places, it's illegal to leave a dog out with no shelter. If the neighbor is breaking the law and neglecting her dog, it IS her business. The dog can't make its own shelter.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

wilbanks17 said:


> Like you said, this isn't a jab at you either, but judging by the tone of your last 2 posts, it seems to me that you may have had AC called on you before.


No I have not, the mp's yes for telling some kid to move his bike, that he threw against my car in my driveway. Ive never had any issues with my dog. My neighbors dont like us because we are the type of people that dont like trash in our yard and we like to keep a very neat appearence. That seems to be common for military neighborhoods to be full of trashy people that dont follow regulations. I calmly confronted another neighbor because I witnessed there teenage daughter repeatedly kicking their 2lb dog, and they told me it had to be done because it was a sensative dog. The last post we were at, I had to make several calls to police and ac because of animal abandonement cases, including one involving a 2 boxers and a litter of their puppies of which, all but 1 died of parvo. I'm sorry about my tone but I really dislike people and these actions such as tonite really confirm that.

I wanted to get some advice on what to do and I have and I thank everyone who has posted.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Emoore said:


> In a lot of places, it's illegal to leave a dog out with no shelter. If the neighbor is breaking the law and neglecting her dog, it IS her business. The dog can't make its own shelter.


It states in the military housing rules that any dog left outside must have adequate shelter from the elements. I believe that this situation clearly violates that but I'll just have to let it be so no one decides to press any charges against me. I know that if my husband were home, he would have gotten her hours ago, but he isn't and I really dont want to cause my soldier trouble as we cant move out of housing right now.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

missmychance said:


> No I have not,


Wilbanks17 was speaking to RazinKain, not you. Look at the post with the quote, you'll see.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think wilbanks post was to raizinkain, not you missmychance.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

wilbanks17 said:


> Like you said, this isn't a jab at you either, but judging by the tone of your last 2 posts, it seems to me that you may have had AC called on you before.


Nope, never. I'm just all about being left alone and minding my own business, and not causing unneeded drama for people that may not have it coming to them.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

You won't have any charges pressed against you...you haven't done anything wrong but care about the welfare of an animal. AC keeps these things confidential too.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Myamom said:


> You won't have any charges pressed against you...you haven't done anything wrong but care about the welfare of an animal. AC keeps these things confidential too.


I talked to desk sgt and he said they could.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> Nope, never. I'm just all about being left alone and minding my own business, and not causing unneeded drama for people that may not have it coming to them.


So the situation this dog is in doesn't bother you?
Wow, that's just sad.
If these people have nothing to hide and cared for this dog, then they have nothing to fear. No dog should be treated this way. 
And yes, I would gladly tell them it was me. But then again, I'm not a wimp! *not saying the OP is*

I'd hate to wake up and see the dog dead from hypothermia. But that's just me.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

For what?? AC keeps tips confidential...quite frankly...if it makes you feel better...don't even give your name.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Myamom said:


> You won't have any charges pressed against you...you haven't done anything wrong but care about the welfare of an animal. AC keeps these things confidential too.


I believe she's referring to my warning of not taking the dog from the property.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

missmychance said:


> It states in the military housing rules that any dog left outside must have adequate shelter from the elements. I believe that this situation clearly violates that but I'll just have to let it be so no one decides to press any charges against me. I know that if my husband were home, he would have gotten her hours ago, but he isn't and I really dont want to cause my soldier trouble as we cant move out of housing right now.


Take pictures if you are going to report this ( I would definitely report it). Document accurately the time he was out there and the conditions. Good luck. I 
can imagine how frustrating it must be to see that poor dog out there.

Do NOT take pics from their property, take what you can from areas off of it. Hopefully you can. Don't give them a reason to say you were trespassing...


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I was told ac wont even come out because she is in a yard. So she is stuck out there. So either I get her, write them a note and bring her into garage til they get home or she stays wet and cold in a yard with growing puddles of water.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Take pictures if you are going to report this ( I would definitely report it). Document accurately the time he was out there and the conditions. Good luck. I can imagine how frustrating it must be to see that poor dog out there.


I'm going over now to take a picture.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

missmychance said:


> No I have not, the mp's yes for telling some kid to move his bike, that he threw against my car in my driveway. Ive never had any issues with my dog. My neighbors dont like us because we are the type of people that dont like trash in our yard and we like to keep a very neat appearence. That seems to be common for military neighborhoods to be full of trashy people that dont follow regulations. I calmly confronted another neighbor because I witnessed there teenage daughter repeatedly kicking their 2lb dog, and they told me it had to be done because it was a sensative dog. The last post we were at, I had to make several calls to police and ac because of animal abandonement cases, including one involving a 2 boxers and a litter of their puppies of which, all but 1 died of parvo. I'm sorry about my tone but I really dislike people and these actions such as tonite really confirm that.
> 
> I wanted to get some advice on what to do and I have and I thank everyone who has posted.


This wasn't at you!! I am in agreemnet with you. Although I would go get the dog or atleast go over and give it shelter somehow. Yes, it is trespassing as others have said, but I don't care, no animal should have to go thru this. So if I did something wrong in helping the poor thing, then so be it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Well...I believe you were given inaccurate information...a fence is not adequate shelter...which is the law. I would take this directly to AC.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

49 degrees in rain is NOT freezing rain. upper thirties, forties is not _that _cold. It was 15 here yesterday and all my dogs were outside -- not all night, but all day. I brought them in at 2AM and gave them chicken and beef bones. No one was FREEZING. No one had hypothermia. 

But my dogs do have dog houses. 

A cheap dog house from WalMart will cost about 69$ easy, and that is hard to stomach for neighbors you do not even know. Sorry, but that is a lot of money. This dog WILL be alive tomorrow. Why not just go over there, when they are home, rudely bang on their front door. Tell them that their dog was cold and wet last night with no shelter and you WILL turn them in if that goes on for one more day. At least get a --- dog house! 

That lets your neighbor know that their dog was in unacceptable conditions, and gives them a chance to remedy the problem before calling Deputy Dogg on them. I mean, some people ARE just ignorant. When they know better, some of them do better.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> So the situation this dog is in doesn't bother you?
> Wow, that's just sad.
> If these people have nothing to hide and cared for this dog, then they have nothing to fear. No dog should be treated this way.
> And yes, I would gladly tell them it was me. But then again, I'm not a wimp! *not saying the OP is*
> ...


of course it would bother me, if it was intentional neglect. It's not like the owners are sitting in their comfortable house while forcing their dog to stay out in the cold rain. The OP stated the owners left the house earlier in the evening and haven't returned home yet, and there could be a very good reason why they haven't made it home yet. Who knows for sure, the OP doesn't. But, in the meantime, the OP has called everyone short of the Secretary of Defense to report them on animal abuse allegations. Geez, they could be sitting in the ER with an injured child for all we know. Some people are just all too eager to judge others.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Selzer, your dogs are outside dogs, and have shelter and are use to frigid temps...big difference than a dog that is wet...dry vs wet can cause hypothermia. The temps are above freezing, but not by much. And if the dog is huddled, not exercising, makes it worse. I agree, the dog isn't going to die, but really it is suffering certainly.
Fort Bragg, North Carolina (28307) Conditions & Forecast : Weather Underground


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> of course it would bother me, if it was intentional neglect. It's not like the owners are sitting in their comfortable house while forcing their dog to stay out in the cold rain. The OP stated the owners left the house earlier in the evening and haven't returned home yet, and there could be a very good reason why they haven't made it home yet. Who knows for sure, the OP doesn't. But, in the meantime, the OP has called everyone short of the Secretary of Defense to report them on animal abuse allegations. Geez, they could be sitting in the ER with an injured child for all we know. Some people are just all too eager to judge others.


I haven't reported anything, I called (no name involved) and asked what could be done. I was told nothing. Im sorry if I feel that writing them a note and sheltering their dog is better than getting them in trouble with ac. That is what I want to avoid. They left as a family around 1pm as told by a neighbor. I dont want them to get into trouble, I would rather bring it up with them personally and friendly.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

missmychance said:


> I haven't reported anything, I called (no name involved) and asked what could be done. I was told nothing. Im sorry if I feel that writing them a note and sheltering their dog is better than getting them in trouble with ac. That is what I want to avoid. They left as a family around 1pm as told by a neighbor. I dont want them to get into trouble, I would rather bring it up with them personally and friendly.


why take the photo then?


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

In case it happens several times.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> why take the photo then?


Why not? If they do this again it establishes a pattern. There is a chance that they ignore the OP 's suggestion. :shrug:


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

missmychance said:


> I haven't reported anything, I called (no name involved) and asked what could be done. I was told nothing. Im sorry if I feel that writing them a note and sheltering their dog is better than getting them in trouble with ac. That is what I want to avoid. They left as a family around 1pm as told by a neighbor. I dont want them to get into trouble, I would rather bring it up with them personally and friendly.


Or you could royally piss them off by unlawfully entering their property and "stealing" their dog. That could turn out very bad for you. ESPECIALLY if you are the military member and not a spouse. PLEASE DO NOT GO GET THE DOG. It sucks that the dog is cold but he/she will be fine it isnt that cold outside and dogs are hardy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, my dogs are outside during the day, and in when I come home. Which is probably worse because they have the temperature shift. But be that as it may, this spring/winter there has been temperature changes from anywhere to zero to sixty so far this year. 

Whenever there is rain or freezing rain, my dogs, even the ones that CAN come in through their doggy doors are ALL soaking wet. They LIKE the rain. They HAVE shelter, and they DO go in there, they DO use the straw, but they also stand out in the rain and get soaked. I think they enjoy getting me wet. I make nasty, funny sounds when I am out there getting soaked. 

My dogs will go out through their doggy door and allow thick freezing rain/snow to land on and stick and grow on their fur! I can look outside sometimes and my black and tans turn white! 

Yesterday, I took Odessa and Joy to be groomed. I left them in my car as they were not quite dry yet. When I got home last night and handed out the chicken and bones, Odessa took hers outside in 15 degree weather and laid on the concrete to eat her bone. 

GSDs were designed with a double coat. That coat seals when it is wet and keeps the warmth in. The vet told me this when I hosed a dog down who was having trouble with being overheated (in the house) and took her to the vet. He told me that hosing her down was good, but to then put a fan on her because just hosing her will make the coat seal the warmth in. 

I am not saying this dog's situation is ideal -- no way. I just do not think that the first thing we should do to a neighbor or a friend or a stranger is call Animal Control, not unless it is life-threatening. And I really do not think this dog is in a life-threatening situation, as some have suggested.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I am the spouse, but if my husband was home, he would have taken her this afternoon, he wouldn't have thought twice about it.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

missmychance said:


> I am the spouse, but if my husband was home, he would have taken her this afternoon, he wouldn't have thought twice about it.


Good man!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

If anyone walked onto my property, photographed my dog, entered my fenced in backyard, took my dog (all without my consent or warrant), then my wet dog would be the least of their worries. I would press charges for criminal trespassing and theft. And if the baseless complaints continued, then I'd go for harrassment charges as well with a restraining order sure to follow. Just sayin.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

missmychance said:


> on hold with mp's now and they are telling me that nothing can be done.


 
that is total BS that nothing can be done. I'm at camp lejeune. They have the same base rules regarding dogs outside. If there is no shelter, no water provided, animal control would be called. We have an issue with a barking hound that lives behind us.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

base housing rules across the board do NOT allow for a dog to be left outside without adequate shelter and food/water provided. And most bases dont allow for pets to be left outside unsupervised for any longer than 20 minutes. Its a disturbance for many neighbors and given the circumstances, animals control SHOULD be notified including a complaint filed with housing. If they have enough complaints on file regarding the dog, they will be notified to either keep the dog indoors in the crate or remove the dog from military property. I know this because the MP i spoke with regarding the hound that is allowed to bray ALL night that i complained about stated all base housing rules are the same.


----------



## ozshepherd (Mar 26, 2011)

These poor people have probably just gone out for a nice day out somewhere and unfortunately it has rained. The dog is not going to die.
Geez...here in Oz if you did any of the things you are suggesting you would be labeled "loopy". If you are really that worried about it have a chat to them when they get home but don't do anything too rash....dogs are designed for the "outdoors"....I wonder if it were a pit bull if you would be quite so concerned??


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> of course it would bother me, if it was intentional neglect. It's not like the owners are sitting in their comfortable house while forcing their dog to stay out in the cold rain. The OP stated the owners left the house earlier in the evening and haven't returned home yet, and there could be a very good reason why they haven't made it home yet. Who knows for sure, the OP doesn't. But, in the meantime, the OP has called everyone short of the Secretary of Defense to report them on animal abuse allegations. Geez, they could be sitting in the ER with an injured child for all we know. Some people are just all too eager to judge others.


If this really were the case, I would be THANKFUL someone went over to get my dog out of the rain since I couldn't get back in time. She wants to leave a CLEAR note, she is not stealing the dog. As soon as they get home, come get the dog. I think by her wanting to do it this way its a good thing, instead of pushing through to get the in trouble with the law. The only reason she's already called to see what she can do is because everyones telling her shes going to get in trouble if she goes to help this dog. What I would do? Take picture of dog soaked in rain huddling by door, take a pic of the temp at the moment, take picture of note on door, take picture of her cuddled up on a warm blanket in garage and hopefully never need said pics, unless owners are jerks about it. If they aren't and just come looking for their dog, explain why I was worried, offer some help maybe finding a cheaper used dog house on craigslist, explain I didn't want to get AC involved, etc.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are on Ft Bragg...as '_Prior Service' I suggest you call the SMs next step in the Chain of Command _and ask him / her to speak with the subject about it. Stress you'd like to remain anonymous and you'd like the alleged abuse dealt with quietly.

Trust me on this one !


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> If anyone walked onto my property, photographed my dog, entered my fenced in backyard, took my dog (all without my consent or warrant), then my wet dog would be the least of their worries. I would press charges for criminal trespassing and theft. And if the baseless complaints continued, then I'd go for harrassment charges as well with a restraining order sure to follow. Just sayin.



I would have to agree. I keep my dogs inside, and they have dog houses outside too, but that is me. As for them, I would say 
1) unless it is below freezing, the dog is going to be just fine, You said he is curled up in a ball, that is what dogs do and how they keep warm. It is not like you being stranded in the back yard naked in the cold rain, dogs have OILY fur coats to keep them warm, and they dont get hypothermia unless it is WELL below freezing out, and even then they get frostbitten toes first. The dog is fine and you are being a nosy neighbor. 

2)That being said if you want to report them to the local animal control go ahead and do it. Just dont get yourself involved to the point that you are breaking the law by tresspassing etc. 

I will say that when I lived in a duplex where we could not have a fenced yard I had a staked dog lead for my dog to go out and go potty for 15 minutes by herself and I would let her out periodically when I was home. She was never in "the elements" for more than a few minutes. I onced had a nosy neighbour call animal control stating that I was not providing my dog with adequate shelter while on her cable. The animal control officer (a fellow officer) was invited into my home shown my overly healthy dog and informed that she was a house dog and not left out on the potty cable for long periods of time for many reasons including me not wanting my carpet filthy. He saw my dog's house pillow and indoor crate, food and water bowls, and thanked me for my assistance an went on about his day. :hug: In all likelihood you are witnessing a small window into that dog's life and doggie will most likely be back in the house getting warm by midnight.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

ozshepherd said:


> These poor people have probably just gone out for a nice day out somewhere and unfortunately it has rained. The dog is not going to die.
> Geez...here in Oz if you did any of the things you are suggesting you would be labeled "loopy". If you are really that worried about it have a chat to them when they get home but don't do anything too rash....dogs are designed for the "outdoors"....I wonder if it were a pit bull if you would be quite so concerned??


can I thumb this up?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just because a dog sees you next door and is ok with you while his owner is home, does not mean he will be manageable with you if you go over to his yard while his people are not there. 

So if by being a Good Samaritan, you walk over and open the gate, and the dog gets out and run over by a car, or chases down a mailman and takes a chunk -- are the owners going to be ticked, and who will be in trouble? You may be somewhat liable, but the dog will be either dead, or maybe facing euthanasia. 

If you, thinking about doing a kindness to this dog, are bitten for your pains, are you going to sue the owners or turn them in for having a viscious dog?

And lastly, please keep your dog away from their fence, or at least do not take the dog over to the fence to get their dog going. I mean, if you are sharing a fence, and your dog runs over there when you let him out, I can understand that, your dog has a right to his yard, but it almost sounded like from the first post that you take your dog over to the fence where the dog is?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

ozshepherd said:


> These poor people have probably just gone out for a nice day out somewhere and unfortunately it has rained. The dog is not going to die.
> Geez...here in Oz if you did any of the things you are suggesting you would be labeled "loopy". If you are really that worried about it have a chat to them when they get home but don't do anything too rash....dogs are designed for the "outdoors"....I wonder if it were a pit bull if you would be quite so concerned??


:thumbup:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone read the threads? They leave the dog out all the time without shelter, last night was just an extreme. AND it happens to be against the rules on base where they live. ( at least they are concerned about the treatment of animals). A dog huddled against the door all night is not happy to be in the rain. 

She is interested in talking to the owners about the issue, but wants to document what happened in case it continues.
Of course the dog isn't going to die, but that doesn't mean it's okay. Now I realize how I feel about MY pets is not the same as some people. To me they aren't " just a dog", they are a family member and they rely on me to take good care of 
them. 
I hope the owners listen and at minimum provide some shelter for this dog before the miserable hot and humid NC summer arrives.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Kris10 said:


> Does anyone read the threads? They leave the dog out all the time without shelter, last night was just an extreme. AND it happens to be against the rules on base where they live. ( at least they are concerned about the treatment of animals). A dog huddled against the door all night is not happy to be in the rain.
> 
> She is interested in talking to the owners about the issue, but wants to document what happened in case it continues.
> Of course the dog isn't going to die, but that doesn't mean it's okay. Now I realize how I feel about MY pets is not the same as some people. To me they aren't " just a dog", they are a family member and they rely on me to take good care of
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> Does anyone read the threads? They leave the dog out all the time without shelter, last night was just an extreme. AND it happens to be against the rules on base where they live. ( at least they are concerned about the treatment of animals). A dog huddled against the door all night is not happy to be in the rain.
> 
> She is interested in talking to the owners about the issue, but wants to document what happened in case it continues.
> Of course the dog isn't going to die, but that doesn't mean it's okay. Now I realize how I feel about MY pets is not the same as some people. To me they aren't " just a dog", they are a family member and they rely on me to take good care of
> ...


I've read the thread, and I've come to the conclusion that the OP is like the little old lady across that street that calls the Police Department several times a week with frivolous complaints against her neighbors. Why? because she sits there at her kitchen window all day, minding everyone else's business more than her own. Why? maybe there's nothing on tv, maybe she's just bored, maybe she enjoys the drama, or maybe she's just trying to create a heated thread on a forum and needed a good story base, who knows. One thing's for sure, anyone comes into my yard and takes my dog (rain or no rain), there would certainly be H**L to pay.

Definition of 'theft' courtesy of wikipedia. pay particular attention to the first line:

In criminal law, *theft* is the illegal taking of another person's property without that person's freely-given consent. The word is also used as an informal shorthand term for some crimes against property, such as burglary, embezzlement, larceny, looting, robbery, shoplifting, fraud and sometimes criminal conversion. In some jurisdictions, theft is considered to be synonymous with larceny; in others, theft has replaced larceny.
Someone who carries out an act of or makes a career of theft is known as a *thief*, and the act of theft is known as *stealing*, *thieving*, or sometimes *filching*.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

RazinKain:
Again, read the whole thread. She isn't going to go take the dog. 
I am sorry you are having a hard time with your neighbor, but I don't think you should take it out on the OP here. 

I did not say she should take the dog, and I also told her to take pics from OFF of her neighbor's property. So not sure why you are quoting me and telling me the definition of theft, other than to be rude.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> RazinKain:
> Again, read the whole thread. She isn't going to go take the dog.
> I am sorry you are having a hard time with your neighbor, but I don't think you should take it out on the OP here.
> 
> I did not say she should take the dog, and I also told her to take pics from OFF of her neighbor's property. So not sure why you are quoting me and telling me the definition of theft, other than to be rude.


Kris10,

Again, I _have_ read the whole thread. And, I'm not having any type of a hard time with my neighbor(s). I'm not trying to be rude by pasting the definition of theft, only trying to stress to the OP and anyone else following this thread that taking someone else's property without their consent is a really stupid & criminal thing to do, no matter your intentions. Maybe the OP should just use her camera for photographing her own dog and leave the neighbors alone.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry to barge in here, but has it been brought up to MAYBE go TALK to the people when they return?? Politely bring up your concern without being crude or disrespectful, maybe offer to bring her to your garage when it is cold? Or offer to help them find a cheap used doghouse off Craigslist? I understand this may not be the best option, but that is what I would do, befor bringing authorities into it all. You might very well get a door slammed inyour face, or they might be grateful that you are offering help.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok a bit late to the thread and not sure how it turned out but on Fort bragg it is against the law (and post housing rules) to have a dog outside without shelter and fresh water and food outside with them. You are not allowed to leave the house with the dogs outside unless the following is out there. We have talked to animal control a few times about dog issues because people on this base seem to have no intentions of ever following base and county laws. Like it or not county laws apply also these people live in on post housing which has it's own set of rules like it or not they can be extreme but you have the choice of living off post. The military has tougher rules then those of civilians so get over it unless you live the life. Those that choose to ignore those rules should be held accountable more is expected of our service members on the job and at home you're never "off the clock". 

No of course do not go take the dog from their yard (I know you said you were not going to do it) If you haven't already go to housing file a complaint and call animal control. The MPs won't do anything but animal control has to come out of course if its at night they may not come until the next day but they will come out. You can take pictures and show them to animal control then animal control will call the MPs out to talk to the family and make a record that they were informed of the rules and what they needed to do to be in compliance. On Bragg they are horrible about helping animals especially after hours. 

Will the dog die in the rain? Probably not however are they allowed to do it without shelter no its against the law here if you saw someone breaking into your neighbors house would you call the cops or say something or just ignore it since it's not your stuff? It's against county law and base law to tether a dog yet we see it ALL the time on post people don't care. The dogs are outside all day long barking and all night barking. 

For the record although it's not diligently followed any dog on Fort Bragg over 50 lbs is required to have a CGC on it so if it's dog aggressive you can also try and push that and see if they will work with the owners and make them do some training with the dog. The dogs are not taken from the owners by AC they are given a formal notice from the Garrison commander that the dog has to be removed from base housing so they need to rehome the dog or if they love the dog enough they move off post.

Personally I'd talk to them of course I doubt it'll do much good file a report with the neighborhood center and stay on the neighborhood center to do something they can generally push AC more to do something. If it keeps up then I'd either personally contact the chain of command or if you don't know it push housing to contact them.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

You probably have a plastic crate right? Put it on the other side of the fence away from the dog. Now it has shelter until the people get home


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

It has been several days since the original post, I'm sure the owners have come home by now. What came of the situation? I'd love to know if they've taken measures to properly shelter her if they are away for any amount of time.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

BRITTani said:


> It has been several days since the original post, I'm sure the owners have come home by now. What came of the situation? I'd love to know if they've taken measures to properly shelter her if they are away for any amount of time.


I was wondering the samething. I did not comment on this thread but also curious when the owners came home & what's going on now?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with worrying about a neighbor's dog and bringing it up as a concern. People tell you that the dog is not in danger of dying, and offer some suggestions -- no problem with that. 

Reporting them to base authorities, I would not do. Why? Because they are neighbors, the dog is not in danger, and it is better to have a positive relationship with neighbors than a negative one. And, it is often better for the dog too. Some people take it out on the dog when you complain about the dog. Some give up the dog. I think that it is better to let people raise their dogs how they see fit, so long as the dog is not in serious danger.

I too read the post. I read that when she takes her dog over to their fence, the dog barks etc. A dog that acts like that at home in its yard, might not react whatsoever to the meet and greet dog in a CGC test. So demanding that they provide their CGC paperwork, well, I don't know it really is an assumption that the dog has not passed. Also, dogs can pass that test at four months old and become dog-aggressive way after that. But anyway, I think doing that is opening a can of worms, and a whole host of problems down the road.

People think, I never leave my dogs in my yard, my music is never loud, we never park on the lawn, there is nothing the neighbors CAN make an issue about because we are the perfect neighbors. BUT, if neighbors have a reason to be upset, they can manufacture all kinds of things to call the authorities about. I would not go there. 

And some day, I just might have to ask my neighbors for a few bucks for a tow (been there) or to borrow something, or to go over and fill my dogs' water buckets. Emergencies happen to the best and worst of us, and having a positive relationship with neighbors is so much better when they do. I can honestly say that my neighbors on either side would do something for me if I called in the event of an emergency.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Selzer I wasn't saying to call the MPs it's housing completely different thing and it's their job to maintain the housing areas to code. Also not really saying to make them provide proof of CGC more so just saying it's a rule on base though I'm sure it's not really followed to heavily personally I hate the rule because if it's good for one dog it should be applied to them all not just large dogs but thats my opinion and doesn't really matter. People on post just seem to not to be able to follow the rules and it's frustrating and I really don't think anyone can understand unless they live on post. Military you have a million regulations to follow it's the life so it's rather infuriating living on post and watching people next to you completely ignore the rules. 

Cars are not allowed to be on the grass at all yet I have a neighbor whenever our car isn't in the driveway that drives their car through my driveway through my backyard and around to their drive way to keep from having to go down their driveway in reverse. It tears our lawn up and then we get in trouble and written up by housing because there are bare spots in the lawn from THEIR car. My husband went to kindly talk to them and ask them to not do it and the lady had an attitude and said she didn't see why it was a problem yesterday she came through so fast she almost hit Jinx who was on a long leash with me in OUR backyard playing ball. Neighbors on the other side of me constantly tethered their dog in the backyard we never said anything even though it's illegal. The dog always got loose and chased everyone barking (never attacked) one neighbor called AC because she's deathly afraid of dogs and was afraid the dog was aggressive even though it was fear barking. We asked the neighbor if it was his dog he said no AC asked him with the MPs there he said no they asked if he ever had a dog he said no he's never owned a dog. Finally the dog got caught and taken to AC one day and sure enough the dog was microchipped and registered to that address and their name even when called and told about the microchip the idiots denied it. Some people don't care and I've found the people that blatently ignore post rules are the ones that just truly don't care.

Personally I try once talking to them if they don't care then yes I take other means because those that don't care are not going to help you out when you need it. I want my neighbors to be nice but not everyone is.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

For the record if I have grass growing in my flower beds they write me up if I don't correct it immediately I get written up again and then they can take further action up to kicking me out of my home and not being allowed to live on post. If I can get kicked off post for grass they can give their dog basic shelter and no I don't feel bad for makin them enforce the rules that are in place especially after trying to take the better route of talking to them first.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Grass in the flower beds? Yeah, I can see people thrown out of housing for that. (You really need to grow that stuff out of sight.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Seriously though, it is frustrating when you follow the rules and others do not. If it is tearing up your lawn, I can understand lodging a complaint. But unless it is affecting me, and no crime that is hurting other people is being committed, I really do not feel that it is my job to make sure everyone else is following the rules.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Cars are not allowed to be on the grass at all yet I have a neighbor whenever our car isn't in the driveway that drives their car through my driveway through my backyard and around to their drive way to keep from having to go down their driveway in reverse.


If that was my neighbor, I'd block it so they couldn't do it. Trash cans, cinder blocks etc. Or I'd do this:
Spike Strips - Tire Deflation Devices (TDD)


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> If that was my neighbor, I'd block it so they couldn't do it. Trash cans, cinder blocks etc. Or I'd do this:
> Spike Strips - Tire Deflation Devices (TDD)


Yeah-there ya go! Problem solved


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I've read the thread, and I've come to the conclusion that the OP is like the little old lady across that street that calls the Police Department several times a week with frivolous complaints against her neighbors. Why? because she sits there at her kitchen window all day, minding everyone else's business more than her own. Why? maybe there's nothing on tv, maybe she's just bored, maybe she enjoys the drama, or maybe she's just trying to create a heated thread on a forum and needed a good story base, who knows. One thing's for sure, anyone comes into my yard and takes my dog (rain or no rain), there would certainly be H**L to pay.

Razinkain - For the record, I haven't called and made complaints about anyone before but thanks anyways for making assumptions.

I did not take their dog. I did write them a note explaining my concerns and had it taped to their door and was at their fence checking on her when they finally made it home. I let them know my concerns and they told me they had no idea that it was going to rain and thats why they left her out. They had been calling for rain for days so I don't know how they couldn't know it was going to rain/pour all night. I know that they didn't purposely leave her out in the rain because it hasn't happened before. I was just worried this night because it was so late. I told them that I would have liked to bring her over into my garage and they didn't seem bothered by that. I only considered this because I have indeed talked to them before. If these were people that I'd never met then I would never have considered any of this. I never wanted these neighbors to get in any trouble, I simply wanted to bring this dog in out of the rain til they got home. I see a lot of animals here in post housing without proper shelter that are never brought inside. I have even come across a dog tied to a tree when walking Frodo on a wooded path thru our neighborhood. When I reached a house about 50 yards away I saw a women walking down to where dog was tied up, I questioned her and she said it was her dog and it was sick and she didn't want it in her home. I did make an anonymous tip to housing office on that occasion. I consider my dog a member of my family and I hate to see other dogs not treated as such. I thank everyone who posted giving me lots of advice.


----------

